# Farmland Values Up As Much As 25%



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting article on farm land values, especially for you bread basket guys:

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/08/15/usa-farmland-values-idUSL2N0GG19F20130815?feedType=RSS&feedName=nonCyclicalConsumerGoodsSector&rpc=43

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I would guess this will come to a screeching halt.Level off anyway.Huge difference in $4 corn and $7 corn.


----------

